# مطلوب مناديب دعاية واعلان



## اللميع (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مطلوب مندوبين مبيعات 

لوكالة دعاية واعلان يشترط الجدية فى العمل والخبرة

وسكرتير لدية معرفة فى الامور الادارية

للاتصال

0555391611


----------

